# Well It Finally Happened!



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Well It Finally Happened!
Got a call out to an earth moving company, when I got there I was met by this guy who was much taller than me. I am not used to that. I won't say he was quivering in his boots because that is just not true, but he was very,very nervous. And the cause - a 1.5 meter python that he could see though a locked window at the back of the portable office. It was sitting on a pipe attached to the building behind. I tried to convince him that the animal was harmless to no avail so I tried to capture the animal.
First I wouldn't have been able to get him though the window and couldn't fit between the office and the next building.
So onto the roof I go.
I could see the animal quite clearly but could not reach it, a hooking attempt was made but the animal just dropped to the ground and went under the portable office. Well "That', it - Python 1 Mark 0 - Game over" I thought.
But much to my horror I was able to worm my way under the office to the now agitated snake.
Another hook attempt sent the snake heading away from me. So I grabbed the snake with one hand and slide my other hand along the snake to get the back of the head. It is an effective restraint hold if you are quick enough.
SNAP!
CRUNCH!
FAAAAAAAAK!
I wasn't quick enough and the snake bit my knuckle in the spilt second before I restrained the animal. I had finally been bitten at work!
The big guy could hear me, asked, and sounded like he would faint. The python then decided to demonstrate just how hard he could constrict me - a very impressive constriction too - while I attempted to crawl out. Somehow I got out with the python still wrapped around my hand and somehow I got the big guy to hold the bag open so I could bag the animal ( note - the bag is on a stick ).
Then to the treatment of the wound. Fortunately I brought a nurse alone just in case, and my wife cleaned and dressed the wound. She was remarkably calm about the whole thing and probably disappointed the treatment didn't sting more.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 5, 2012)

Hahaha, 
I got bitten by one python three times before i got it into the bag, twice on the stomach and once in the armpit.
All the guys at the factory were taller than me, not unusual, and they were all squeeling like schoolgirls the whole time


----------



## Sassquatch (May 5, 2012)

Hehehe nice work... You got NURSED for a python wound? You big... kitty 

Baz: *I* am taller than you


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Sassquatch said:


> You big... kitty


I haven't been called that before :shock:


----------



## justbrad (May 5, 2012)

No pics Mark?
Nice way of putting it sassquatch  Going to have to start calling people kitty's......


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Just as Long as no one says Hello Kitty
PS - When your wife is a nurse it is considerably safer to let her do her stuff on even the most minor matter than to refuse.


----------



## Manda1032 (May 5, 2012)

I giggled, great description. Good times! I would have smacked him for being such a girl tho. I wonder how many wildlife calls are made by people who have a fear of birds


----------



## richardsc (May 5, 2012)

pity there wasnt a 5 foot length of rope handy ,could have think quicked him,lol


Hehehe nice work... You got NURSED for a python wound? You big... kitty 

Baz: *I* am taller than you 

kitty or fussy,rofl


----------



## Enlil (May 6, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> I giggled, great description. Good times! I would have smacked him for being such a girl tho. I wonder how many wildlife calls are made by people who have a fear of birds



I know someone who is studying psychology, but is very scared of birdies. I want my psychologist to be perfect.


----------



## Skeptic (May 6, 2012)

I've got two birds at work that aren't in cages and just wander around. Ones a rainbow laurikeet and the others an indian ringneck. One day a lady came in and saw the ringneck and yelled, "you've got a bird in here??!!". I said, "two actually". She ran back out the door and locked herself in her car leaving her husband in front of me looking a bit emabarresed.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 6, 2012)

Love it.
Final score 2-2?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 7, 2012)

ive removed dozens of pythons around sydney and sydney diamonds dont seem to want to bite,ive also had two carpets latlely and both are large one is 6.5 kg the other 4.5 and both are the most placid snakes in the world.


----------

